# How many IUI's are too many?!



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi all you iui ladies,  

I'm after some advice/success stories!

We are about to start our 6th cycle of IUI with donor sperm (if we can get some sperm) and we have been told by the consultant that we have to do 3 more stimulated IUI's before we will be "allowed" to go onto IVF.

I just want to feel positive as I am thinking as it hasn't worked after 5 goes, why is the consultant so positive it will work on the next 3 goes?

We are paying for these and I can't help but wonder whether we would be better off putting all this money into one IVF?
What I'm basically saying is do you  ladies think we are wasting our time, money and our sanity continuing with IUI's?

Anyone out there got lucky and had a lovely BFP on number 6,7 or 8 IUI?

Thankyou all for reading this and I look forward to hearing from you.

Love from a wanting to be more positive... Deano.x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Deano  

I have only just had my first IUI (  ) but in my area we get 2 goes before we move onto IVF (all NHS) We were told by our consultant that if it doesn't work after 2 then it is unlikely to work. Having said that, I have read many posts on here about people having success on the 3rd or later attempts, so if we get to stage 2 and have still not had a BFP then I may well pay for a third before making the huge leap to IVF. 
Sorry, I realise that this is not really very helpful to you, I just wanted to say Hi really and wish you luck with this cycle of IUI...           I am sure that a more knowledgable person than me will reply soon!!!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Deano,
not much help but i read some where think it might have even been the hfea guide that it can take between 3 and 8 tries of IUI to get it to work. in my area we only get 3 on NHS  . only entitled to IVF on NHS if neither party has any children, which rules us out   . however in cleveland i believe its up to 6 IUI and 1 or 2 IVF although cant fully remember (blonde day today im afraid!!  )
i think its down to trial and error really, we are on our 2nd go, so not sure what we will do. im tempted to move north bound! but DH doesnt want to  
take care
all the best to you and DH   
corrina


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi,

Mathilda,
Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your 2ww,   when do you test?

Corrina - Its so unfair about who gets what funding isn't it! I have blonde days every day! Good luck with your IUI. 

Thanks for replying, 
Deano.x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Deano

We have just done our 1st IUI. We did this privatley whilst waiting for an NHS one to come through. Our private consultant said that normally he would say 3 IUIs before moving on to IVF. 

However, we've just had our 1st consultation with the NHS consultant. He said that because i produced too many follies the 1st time (i had an aspiration), if i responded the same whilst undertaking an IUI by him, he would abandon the cycle. So... he seems to think that IUI is not a good treatment for me. So after 1 IUI he is moving us on to IVF.

My feeling is that if your consultant is pushing you to go for 3 more IUIs (which quite frannkly sounds ludicrous!) and you are paying, i'd be inclined to find another clinic. 

I know that our private clinic told us that IUIs can often have success accumatively - so not a lot of success after 1st one, but 2nd or 3rd is often more successful. But you need to decide yourself.

In our area we only get 1 IUI and 1 shot at IVF on the NHS. If you can get an NHS IVF - what about going down that route?

lots of good luck
xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Deano, 
There seems to be lots of differant opinions about how many goes to have of iui. At my clinic they say give it six goes. 
I say do whatever you feel is right... 
_*Good Luck * _ with your decision and i hope whichever path you choose to follow you have success at the end of it!
Lots of love and Luck to you, 
Britta xxx
So sorry if that was no help at all xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi deano,


my clinic will do a maximum of 6 IUI's and then its up to you to decide what to do, im private too and can change my mind to move to DIVF at any time.  have you thought about moving clinics?


xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Deano
My clinic told me we get 4 goes at IUI, then can think about IVF. This is on NHS.
I have had one neg iui in Jan, going for 2nd round soon.

If 2nd fails I may ask if I can move onto ivf as I am 38 now and dont wanna leave it too long!!! 

Good luck X


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Deano,

We have had four goes on diui and my clinic was quite happy to let me have six attempts with clomid and then three with Menopur,despite be being 40!

I told them i wanted to go on the Menopur after two bfn on the clomid and like you wondered if it was ever going to work,especially since time was ticking by and we are also having donor sperm,which is a long wait.

I did get a bfp with the Menopur,unfortinately no heartbeat at nine weeks 
but i am now wondering which route to go down now. A few more goes at diui,which is less invasive and cheaper or straight into divf,which will be alot of money,stress and is more invasive. 

We are having a consultation in april to discuss this, i would be happy to have another two attempts on diui, as i am a good responder but then it does not tell you the quality of your eggs?

I think i would talk to the consultant and decide what feels the best for you,although i must admit  nine attempts seem alot to me,

Hope this helps
anitaxxx


----------

